# Uriah Faber vs Jens Pulver......



## alphachief (May 29, 2008)

Can't wait for this matchup Sunday night.  I'm counting on Faber "The California Kid" to shut Pulver's "Li'l Evil" trap once and for all.  Should be a great fight!  Don't blink, this once could end in seconds (by either fighter)


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2008)

I agree that this should be one of the  better fights this year. 

I think Faber will win, but Pulver is definitely capable of KO and his submissions are excellent.


----------



## larpyn (May 29, 2008)

if pulver can touch the california "cardio" kid's chin with his left hand it could end quickly. if not, it could be a bunch of punishment for pulver if he end up on his back.pulver has to keep the fight on his feet if he wants a chance to win.
imo the fight is fabers to lose. he should be able to dictate the entire fight if he doesn't make any mistakes.


----------



## MCG DAWG (May 29, 2008)

larpyn said:


> if pulver can touch the california "cardio" kid's chin with his left hand it could end quickly. if not, it could be a bunch of punishment for pulver if he end up on his back.pulver has to keep the fight on his feet if he wants a chance to win.
> imo the fight is fabers to lose. he should be able to dictate the entire fight if he doesn't make any mistakes.



!@#@, can't believe I agree with a Gator!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (May 29, 2008)

Look at what pulver did to cub swanson when he smack talked pulver in his first wec fight saying he faked a injury to keep from fighting him  ,he destroyed swanson in a matter of seconds.Both fighters are great but faber hasnt fought anyone who will test his abillity like pulver will if he brings his A game come sunday. And pulver has been tested by some of the best in the ufc and pride fighting to.I like both and think it will be a great fight i cant choose may the best fighter when because they are both studs in the mma world.


----------



## gwcarter3 (May 29, 2008)

*Fight*

Faber is one of the best Ive seen, I cant stand Pulver , hope Faber Stomps him. Should be one of the best fights in
a long time.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 30, 2008)

man the california kid is in excellent shape is very powerful and quick..... although jens pulver is a good fighter i believe Uriah Faber is just too much for him..... it was pretty funny when Jens said yah hes the cali. kid got the good hair hes all cut and look at me im just a mut busted tooth 2 different color eyes  lol i thought it was funny.... but back on the subject fabers hand will prolly be raised when its all said and done all uriah has to look out for that left hand


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

This one is a hard one to read for me.   Faber looks impressive in the ring, but the level of competition he faces in the WEC is nowhere even close to what exists in the UFC LW division.   I know that's 10# different, but I don't think Faber would fare very well against quite a few 155# UFC fighters.

Faber looks stronger on paper, but I am not going to be the least bit surprised if Pulver wins.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 30, 2008)

Everytime Faber steps in the ring, I think he looks beatable, but
the guy has an amazing ability to prove me wrong.
I have to admit I enjoy watching him and seeing some of the stuff he does.
Is this a pay per view or is on the regular channel?


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 30, 2008)

I've been seeing the preview, is it on cable?


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Everytime Faber steps in the ring, I think he looks beatable, but
> the guy has an amazing ability to prove me wrong.
> I have to admit I enjoy watching him and seeing some of the stuff he does.
> Is this a pay per view or is on the regular channel?



You are right - his last fight he gave up his back twice.    Can you imagine what would happen if he gave up his back to BJ Penn, Kenny Floridan, Steroid Shark Sherk, Joe Stevenson, etc?    It would be over in a hurry.

It's on Versus Sunday June 1st at 9PM.


----------



## alphachief (May 30, 2008)

It's on  cable (Versus) Sunday night.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!
Yeah, If he gives up the back to the wrong guy, he'll get choked out for sure.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 30, 2008)

I saw BJ Penn dominate Pulver.  I believe Faber is the best pound for pound MMA fighter at this time and I'm predicting it won't go the distance (most of Faber's fights end within the 2nd round).


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I saw BJ Penn dominate Pulver.  I believe Faber is the best pound for pound MMA fighter at this time and I'm predicting it won't go the distance (most of Faber's fights end within the 2nd round).



Not quite a fair comparison.    BJ Penn would absolutely destroy Urijah Faber.   His stand up is much better.   His Jiu Jitsu is light years better.


----------



## alphachief (May 30, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Not quite a fair comparison.    BJ Penn would absolutely destroy Urijah Faber.   His stand up is much better.   His Jiu Jitsu is light years better.



Penn is a great fighter but a lightweight.  If he were to drop down...I'd take put a little money on Faber in that fight.  Not trying to take anything away from Penn (because he is the man in the UFC Lightweight Division), but Faber is the pitbull of the Featherweight Division...regardless of the organization.  I honestly don't think Penn could out Jits Faber.


----------



## larpyn (May 30, 2008)

MCG DAWG said:


> !@#@, can't believe I agree with a Gator!


we're not bad people all you guys are good with me. dogs, noles, vols, jackets etc. it doesn't matter....it's all in good fun for me  there will always be some who go to far. those are the ones you want to meet in an alley




alphachief said:


> Penn is a great fighter but a lightweight.  If he were to drop down...I'd take put a little money on Faber in that fight.  Not trying to take anything away from Penn (because he is the man in the UFC Lightweight Division), but Faber is the pitbull of the Featherweight Division...regardless of the organization.  I honestly don't think Penn could out Jits Faber.



i agree chief 
imo what faber lacks in jujitsu he makes up for with quickness an strength. he doesn't get arm barred or choked because he has shown the ability to power out of submission attempts on him. 
faber has freaky strength for someone his size and he is one of the fastest fighters i have ever seen on the mat.
however, every fighter has a chin and if it is touched just right it can all crumble in an instant. that is pulvers best hope to win this fight.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (May 30, 2008)

I think this is going to be one of the best fights of the year. I cant beleive its going to be FREE! I would gladly shell out the $44 bucks to watch this one on pay per view. Im going to have to go with Jens Pulver on this one. I like the underdog. 

If Faber is so good why doesnt he fight in the UFC where all the money is?


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

I'll be more impressed when I see him dominate a higher level of competition.  WEC is entertaining, but don't kid yourselves it's a different league than UFC.   Sort of like comparing "AAA" ball to Major League Baseball.   There are some darn fine players in triple A , but nobody would argue the talent level is on par with the the Major League.  Don't even get me started at how weak the 205# division is in WEC.

Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk both have freaky strength but Hughes has been submitted multiple times and KOd.     Sherk has been KO'd multiple times.   That's what happens when you fight a stronger level of competition.

I'm not too sure about Pulver, he's 4-4 in his last 8 fights.   Seems like the WEC is a good place for a washed up UFC fighter to land.   He's certainly got plenty experience and SHOULDN'T be intimidated, I just don't know how much Little Evil has left in the tank.


----------



## alphachief (May 30, 2008)

Hawkeye82 said:


> If Faber is so good why doesnt he fight in the UFC where all the money is?



My guess is that it has something to do with the fact that they signed him up first.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a big UFC fan, but I've come to learn there are alot of great fighters out there that don't happen to be on the UFC roster.  May also have something to do with the fact that UFC doesnt have a Featherweight Division???????????????????


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 30, 2008)

I don't believe that the UFC has Faber's weigh class


----------



## alphachief (May 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I don't believe that the UFC has Faber's weigh class



They only go down to Lightweight.  I think that's why Pulver left, he was getting mauled in the higher weight class.


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I don't believe that the UFC has Faber's weigh class



I think he's fought heavier than 145 before - but I do think he'd be awfully small for the 155 LW division of UFC.     That could go a long way to explain why he stays in the WEC.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (May 30, 2008)

Pulver is 8 and 0 at this weight they are fighting at sunday it is his ideal weight class might be 8 and 1 afterwards or maybe not just have to wait and see.


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Penn is a great fighter but a lightweight.  If he were to drop down...I'd take put a little money on Faber in that fight.  Not trying to take anything away from Penn (because he is the man in the UFC Lightweight Division), but Faber is the pitbull of the Featherweight Division...regardless of the organization.  I honestly don't think Penn could out Jits Faber.



Thats funny, since my belt ranking in JJ is higher than Faber's. He's a wrestler Sir. 

In preparation for this fight, Faber has been in Hawaii training under BJ Penn. 

You do know why they call BJ Penn the "Prodigy" don't you? No, ? Because he is quite possibly the finest BJJ practioner at ANY weight. The man is absolutely Wicked on the ground. He is a legend among the BJJ faithful.

FWIW, My BJJ instructor is unreal and he has rolled with BJ several times and BJ either choked him out or submitted him every time in less than 1 minute.   Mark is a Third degree BJJ Black belt under Rorion Gracie.........so he ain't a pushover.

Just some facts to offset your speculation.


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2008)

larpyn said:


> i agree chief
> imo what faber lacks in jujitsu he makes up for with quickness an strength. he doesn't get arm barred or choked because he has shown the ability to power out of submission attempts on him.
> faber has freaky strength for someone his size and he is one of the fastest fighters i have ever seen on the mat.
> however, every fighter has a chin and if it is touched just right it can all crumble in an instant. that is pulvers best hope to win this fight.



On this I would agree. 

Faber's three strengths are his Cardio, his sheer physical power and most importantly, his intellect. He is a smart guy and has the innate ability to fight like a Chess player. He appears to be two or three moves ahead of his opponents.

I will be watching Sunday. This could be the fight of the year.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 30, 2008)

everybody says Faber hasnt faught anybody like Pulver...well i dont think Pulver  has faught anybody like Faber..the dude is crazy, strong as an ox, quicker than a cat and smart as a whip. plust Faber is training with BJ Penn in Hawaii..I watched the fight review and Pulver isnt training near as hard as Faber....game over for Pulver


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

Pulver has fought BJ Penn twice (and won the first match but it was over 6 years ago), Joe Stevenson, Joe Lauzon, Hayato Sakurai, Takanori Gomi, Caol Uno, and Din Thomas, among a few others.   I can't name that kind of competition for Faber can you?

I agree with those that say it should be a great fight.     I am so glad it's a free card.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (May 30, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Pulver has fought BJ Penn twice (and won the first match but it was over 6 years ago), Joe Stevenson, Joe Lauzon, Hayato Sakurai, Takanori Gomi, Caol Uno, and Din Thomas, among a few others.   I can't name that kind of competition for Faber can you?
> 
> I agree with those that say it should be a great fight.     I am so glad it's a free card.



point was Faber is different from all of those guys...there is nobody like him today or ever. Pulver has never been up against this kind of fighter..Faber is by far the best in this weight class.


----------



## larpyn (May 30, 2008)

dang, looks like we got us some intelligent fight fans on here. 
way to go fellas.everyone is making some real good points in this thread


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 30, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Pulver has fought BJ Penn twice (and won the first match but it was over 6 years ago),
> 
> .




key part it was over 6 years ago, pulver was a excellent fighter in his prime.... he has been outta the game for too long he used to be a unbeatable beast but the question is what can he be now, none of that in the past matters
he has to go 5 rounds with a monster and like i said before Pulver is a awesome fighter but hes not gonna be able to contain Faber it just isnt happening


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2008)

whitetailgitr said:


> key part it was over 6 years ago, pulver was a excellent fighter in his prime.... he has been outta the game for too long he used to be a unbeatable beast but the question is what can he be now, none of that in the past matters
> he has to go 5 rounds with a monster and like i said before Pulver is a awesome fighter but hes not gonna be able to contain Faber it just isnt happening



Really? Roll back to December 12th, 2007 when Jens choked out Cub Swanson in the first round.......... Cub Swanson is a tough fighter..

I won't make a prediction on this Sunday's  fight, it's simply too close for me to call. ANYTHING can happen in MMA. Don't be surprised if Jens wins - early..


----------



## Buzz (May 30, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Really? Roll back to December 12th, 2007 when Jens choked out Cub Swanson in the first round.......... Cub Swanson is a tough fighter..
> 
> I won't make a prediction on this Sunday's  fight, it's simply too close for me to call. ANYTHING can happen in MMA. Don't be surprised if Jens wins - early..



Truer words have never been spoken about MMA, anything can and does happen.    "Upsets" happen on nearly every card in MMA.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 30, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Really? Roll back to December 12th, 2007 when Jens choked out Cub Swanson in the first round.......... Cub Swanson is a tough fighter..
> 
> I won't make a prediction on this Sunday's  fight, it's simply too close for me to call. ANYTHING can happen in MMA. Don't be surprised if Jens wins - early..



Turn on Versus right now.....both of these guys are going to be fighting in a few minutes.  The Jens/Cub fight is one of the highlights.

Red


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 30, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Really? Roll back to December 12th, 2007 when Jens choked out Cub Swanson in the first round.......... Cub Swanson is a tough fighter..
> 
> I won't make a prediction on this Sunday's  fight, it's simply too close for me to call. ANYTHING can happen in MMA. Don't be surprised if Jens wins - early..




yup your right i remember that fight like it was yesterday but i dont see Uriah getting choked out like that.
In this fight i dont wanna see a submission i wanna see one of them catch the other with a monster shot(while on there feet) the other drop like a sack of potatos and not get back up


----------



## Craig Knight (May 30, 2008)

*I'm going to pick Pulver by submission in 2*

Faber is good, but like 7x57 said, he wouldnt last long in the UFC ring, The level of competition in WEC is just not what it is in the UFC, Penn would walk thru him just like he did Pulver. Same goes for several of the fighters in the ufc.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 30, 2008)

Wow!!!! Did you just see that fight. That guy got hammered.
I can't believe he had to choke him out to finish that pummeling.


----------



## larpyn (May 30, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Wow!!!! Did you just see that fight. That guy got hammered.
> I can't believe he had to choke him out to finish that pummeling.



he got hammerd up huh? WOW!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah Valencia cleaned his clock.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 30, 2008)

*Picking faber by tko or submission by the 3rd*



Craig Knight said:


> Faber is good, but like 7x57 said, he wouldnt last long in the UFC ring, The level of competition in WEC is just not what it is in the UFC, Penn would walk thru him just like he did Pulver. Same goes for several of the fighters in the ufc.



i would like to see him in a UFC ring actually..... he has definetly earned his shot and proved himself in  WEC.... like i said hes earned his shot even if he dont go far in  UFC


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2008)

The WEC and UFC are both owned by the same folks, pretty sure on that at least.  The UFC doesn't have a '45 division and Faber doesn't cut much weight so he is kinda stuck in the WEC for now.  He is pretty short and already stacked with muscle so it would be hard for him to fight at '55 IMO.

I am sure Zuffa wants to pimp out the WEC too and not have it looked at as a "bush league" of MMA.  Maybe that is why they want Faber to stay there?  At least that and the weight division deal.

No doubt Faber is a monster at '45, he has proven that.  Faber stopped Jeff Curran I think?  Curran (sp) hung with former UFC '70lb champ Matt Serra for 3 rounds back a few years in the UFC.  Nobody can doubt Serra's jits skills.  Nobody thought Serra would KO GSP either did they?

If money was on the line, I pick Faber.  Money isn't on the line for me and I just know that I am ready to watch it!


----------



## kevincox (May 31, 2008)

I think Faber will win this fight fairly easy. Pulver's best days are behind him. Just ask BJ Penn and Joe Lazone. Both beat Pulver easily


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2008)

alphachief said:


> Penn is a great fighter but a lightweight.  If he were to drop down...I'd take put a little money on Faber in that fight.  Not trying to take anything away from Penn (because he is the man in the UFC Lightweight Division), but Faber is the pitbull of the Featherweight Division...regardless of the organization.  I honestly don't think Penn could out Jits Faber.



Faber out jitsing Penn.........DUDE!  

Penn was like the first American born person to ever win the BJJ World Championships at the Black Belt level (2000 I think).  That in itself is unreal in my opinion!  You don't just go win that and not have a last name that sounds best with a Portugese accent.

I digress.  I am a big BJ Penn fan when he has his mind right and here lately it looks as if he does.  At '55 he is truly "The Prodigy"!


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 31, 2008)

kevincox said:


> I think Faber will win this fight fairly easy. Pulver's best days are behind him. Just ask BJ Penn and Joe Lazone. Both beat Pulver easily



Define "easily".  J-Lo caught him, I think, and then pounced and finished him.  Anyone can get clipped and KO'd IMO, happens too much not to be true.  I wouldn't say he "beat him up" though.

It has the makings of a great fight for sure!


----------



## alphachief (Jun 1, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Thats funny, since my belt ranking in JJ is higher than Faber's. He's a wrestler Sir.
> 
> In preparation for this fight, Faber has been in Hawaii training under BJ Penn.
> 
> ...



No kidding dude, I know he's a wrestler...but have you actually watched him fight against highly regarded BJJ fighters before.  He's a cool cat and it's almost impossible to get anything accomplished on him even if you have his back.  I was not stating he knew BJJ better than anyone else...moreso that it hasn't been effective on him to date precisely because he's such a great wrestler. 

Not that it means anything given the fact that "we're all experts here" but I do follow the sport pretty closely, have a black belt in American Karate and fought the tournament circuit myself for 4 or 5 years.  My son got his black belt when he was 7 and I trained him for a few years.  He was a national fighting champion as a 9 and 10 year old blackbelt.  Again...not that it means anything...but having a little experience don't make you "all that".

And with that...my money is still on Faber!


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jun 1, 2008)

It's finally here, it will be put to rest tonite.  I don't think jens has a chance but I do believe he will make a good fight of it.  Faber is a great fighter and regardless of the outcome he will be a force to be reckoned with.  I just think age is catching up to jens.  As far as Faber being the best pound for pound fighter in the world, I don't think so.  When he moves up and down in weight classes and competes against the top 1 or 2 guys in each division then we will talk, until that day BJ is still pound for pound the best fighter out there.  

All that said, I can't wait for later tonite.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 1, 2008)

Can't wait until 9pm. I love MMA!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

50 minutes until showtime. Should be Good!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well the first fight wasnt worth the 15 minutes wasted but I cant wait till Faber vs. Pulver. Man I hope Uriah KO's him first punch.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 1, 2008)

Urijah's hairdo sure is scary................ kinda a Bo Derek throwback......

Of course, Jens Pulver hasn't been known as a trendsetter with his haircuts.

I am tuned in........ gonna be a good fight.


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2008)

Should be a good fight - depends on if the old Pulver shows up.

Urijah is an awesome fighter and he has fought some of the UFC light weights - he lost (TKO)to Tyson Griffin a couple of years ago - I think this is his only loss.  Tyson Griffin is probably in the top 15 light weights in the UFC - but not currently a contender.  Urijah is too small to fight at 155 - As far as pound for pound he is a monster.

Also, the Miguel Torres fight is great.  Miguel Torres is a monster too.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 1, 2008)

Miguel Torres is a stud!!!
Awesome fight!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Miguel Torres fight was a good one. I hope the main event holds true.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jun 1, 2008)

JasonF said:


> Miguel Torres is a stud!!!
> Awesome fight!



x2 that was a great fight. I wish it hadnt been called but his eye was really messed up.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 1, 2008)

About to get started....

The Torres fight was a goodun for sure.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

Torres took a pretty wicked elbow, but really worked that eye.
Gotta go watch the Main!!!


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

keep us updated!

Thanks!
(i don't have versus channel)


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

Faber has won round 1 and just about knock Pulver out in 2,
I can't believe he still standing.
Awesome.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks drb


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 1, 2008)

Going to round 4....

Great fight....

Faber has to be ahead though.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

Faber again took round three, Pulver is starting to show some wounds, but still game.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

i found this on the net:

CHAMPION URIJAH FABER VS. JENS PULVER
WEC FEATHERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP

ROUND 1 - There’s no touch of gloves for this one and Faber gets started quickly with a solid series of punches. Faber continues to tag Pulver with rights. He slips and Pulver pounces onto the WEC champ but they both return to their feet. Pulver is accidentally poked in the eye but the action quickly resumed. Pulver connects with a good knee. Pulver improves late in the round but Faber continues to land right hands. Good late combo by Pulver. MMAFrenzy.com scores the round 10-9 Faber.

ROUND 2 - Pulver is accidentally kicked in the groin early in round two and after a brief break they quickly resume. Faber gets a takedown on the restart but they return to their feed. Faber rocks Pulver a combination and continues with a series of strikes that Pulver is narrowly able to survive. Now it’s Pulver’s turn, who comes back with a solid combination led by a hard left hand that hurts Faber who then shoots for a takedown. Both fighters return to their feet late and trade before the round concludes. MMAFrenzy.com scores the round 10-9 Faber.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 1, 2008)

Round 4 to Faber....

Heading into round 5


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

Faber took that one too. Did some more damage.
As long as he don't make a mistake he's got it.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome fight so far!  I never would have thought it would have went this far.  Faber is just too fast for Jens.  Jens needs to finish this round to win.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

posting for late readers...

ROUND 3 - Faber again utilizes his right hand to open the third round and it finds its mark. Pulver with a big kick to the body. Faber counters with a kick and then shoots for a takedown. Pulver sprawls and ends up on top in a scramble. Faber reverses and claims the top position but Pulver neutralizes and they are soon restarted by the referee. They trade again late as the horn sounds to mark the end of the third. The closest round thus far on the scorecards. MMAFrenzy.com scores the round 10-9 Faber.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

i know this is a bit behind but a good breakdown for those who didn't get to see!


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

This is a pretty good site to add to your favorites

ROUND 4 - Pulver is hit by a Faber combo to open the fourth. Another solid combination by Faber sets up a takedown. They remain on the mat for the remainder of the frame with Faber peppering elbows onto Pulver to win the fourth round and take a dominating lead on the scorecards. MMAFrenzy.com scores the round 10-9 Faber.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 1, 2008)

Fight is over....Faber should win a unanimous decision.


But what a fight....


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hats off to Pulver, Got beat, but fought tough and showed some class at the end.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 1, 2008)

Great card overall...blew last nights card out of the water IMO.  Gotta give it to Jens...he's a warrior! 
Rematch??


----------



## Nitro (Jun 1, 2008)

Faber by unanimous decision. Excellent fight.

Both fighters showed great skill and heart as well as respect and class!!!!!


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

Last night looked fixed and rediculous!
Anouncer's sucked and so did the coverage!
Looked favored to me
sorry but I guess i'm spoiled to the spike coverage.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jun 1, 2008)

and...

ROUND 5 - Pulver avoids a Faber takedown and looks for the knockout but it’s not to be had as Faber avoids the punches. Pulver connects with a hard left. Pulver again connects but Faber gets one more takedown to win the final round on the scorecards and rides his way to a unanimous decision victory to retain the promotion’s 145-pound title. MMAFrenzy.com scores the round 10-9 Faber and the bout 50-45 Faber.

Champion Urijah Faber defeats Jens Pulver via unanimous decision (50-45, 50-44, 50-44)


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Faber by unanimous decision. Excellent fight.
> 
> Both fighters showed great skill and heart as well as respect and class!!!!!



I agree 100%


----------



## Buzz (Jun 1, 2008)

THe last two fights were spectacular.    The Torres vs. Maeda fight was my favorite, but the Pulver vs. Faber fight was great as well.   Overall, what a great card compared to last night's embarrassment.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 2, 2008)

Jens is tough,but it was obvious he was alot slower than Uriah.


----------



## whitetailgitr (Jun 2, 2008)

wow Jens is tough surprised it went the whole 5 rounds,thought my call was gonna be right a near TKO in the second but Jens recovered caught Faber with a mean upercut .... Jens had his left cocked n loaded ready for action but Faber kept throwing strong rights and keeping his head moving.... All in all a good fight and I can honestly say these fighters respected each other more than i thought both had the up most respect for the other fighter..... Man my call was close previously posted Tko by the second so close


----------



## kevincox (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber is unbeatable it seems. Always has an answer for whomever he fights. It was a good fight


----------



## JasonF (Jun 2, 2008)

kevincox said:


> Faber is unbeatable it seems. Always has an answer for whomever he fights. It was a good fight



I'm hoping to see him revenge his only loss to Tyson Griffin sometime soon.  That would be a sweet fight!


----------



## alphachief (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber is a stud...plain and simple.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber just kept beating him to the punch all night long it seemed.  To me Jens never did let his hands go, even when he did throw them it seemed it was without serious ill intentions.  I think that right from Faber had him a little gunshy?

Anyone that can take Faber to the judges is a man though, my hat's off to them both.  Torres fight was a smoker!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber wins, but hats off to Pullver, That was an awesome fight,


----------



## whitetailgitr (Jun 2, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> To me Jens never did let his hands go, even when he did throw them it seemed it was without serious ill intentions.  !



although that is true but in the second he did catch faber with a upercut that i know hurt him but both fighters were so tough if the other fighter didnt stick on em after a good shot it wasnt gonna matter.... i mean look what happened in the 2nd round Faber nailed Pulver,Pulver went down Faber hit him with numerous hard hammer fist and he still recovered and gave it back to em..... Both fighters were all out warriors


----------

